# Gillo G2 vs G2K



## clofal (Mar 7, 2021)

Been looking at these two and other than slight cosmetic differences, they seem to be identical.

Ive read that the G2 was cast/machined while the G2K seems to be only machined. I’ll be shooting at 40#. I’ve also read the G2 was originally warrantied for under 40# limbs.

Has anyone tried them both or know of any differences? Thanks!


----------



## Tim.H.bbr (Mar 22, 2021)

The G2 is a forged riser, with a 42# draw weight limit. The G2K is a milled riser with a 40# DW limit. The draw weight limit isn't the rating of the limbs that are put on the riser, but the actual archers DW on the fingers. For example, if an archer put a set of 38# W&W limbs on a G2K, and had a draw length of 28", they would certainly be exceeding a draw weight of 40# OTF, because W&W rate their limbs at 26 1/4" DL, not by the ATA standard of 28" DL.

Some people have managed to get away with pulling more than 40# or 42#, but I've seen a rather interesting photo of a broken G2 that had a set of 40# limbs being drawn to 29", so certainly exceeding the 42# design limit a little, and it resulted in riser failure.

Personally, if I was anywhere close to 40# OTF, I would be spending the extra for a G1 riser, which doesn't have a DW limit.

The G2 and G2K also have a 700 gram weight limit on the mass weight of the Gillo weight kits that can be attached to the four M4 tapped holes in the side of the riser lower section. This can be bypassed by drilling out and bolting through the whole riser if necessary. Note that this weight limit does not include weights that are attached to the front stabiliser bushings, there is no limit in the weight that can be attached to the front of the risers


----------



## clofal (Mar 7, 2021)

Tim.H.bbr said:


> The G2 is a forged riser, with a 42# draw weight limit. The G2K is a milled riser with a 40# DW limit. The draw weight limit isn't the rating of the limbs that are put on the riser, but the actual archers DW on the fingers. For example, if an archer put a set of 38# W&W limbs on a G2K, and had a draw length of 28", they would certainly be exceeding a draw weight of 40# OTF, because W&W rate their limbs at 26 1/4" DL, not by the ATA standard of 28" DL.
> 
> Some people have managed to get away with pulling more than 40# or 42#, but I've seen a rather interesting photo of a broken G2 that had a set of 40# limbs being drawn to 29", so certainly exceeding the 42# design limit a little, and it resulted in riser failure.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! Exactly the info I needed. I ended up with 36# limbs at 28" just to play it safe.


----------

